# Old craftsman tablesaw



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

A friend of a friend has an old craftsman table saw they want to sell this week.model number 113.298470. Was hoping someone could enlighten me as to how good it would be. He sent me pics and the thing looks practically brand new. Best i can find with my current limited resources is that it is around 30 years old? He wants 200. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

what would be helpful here is if anybody knows when Sears officially plutoed the name 'Roebuck' from their corporate identity. I'm guessing 1970 or so. Anyone know for sure?
That logo looks early-mid 1960s for sure. If it has standard-size miter slots 3/4" X 3/8" and a solid, adjustable fence, and undoubtedly a cast-iron top, oh, and an external motor with v-belt drive, I'd say it's a go.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

These are what he sent me


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

70ish 10" 1hp belt drive model made by Emerson electric. That model came with legs and 1 extension wing. If it's in excellent shape, then the price is reasonable. Unfortunately, it's very difficult to place a narrow date on most craftsman stuff because of their goofy model number system. If you really need to know when it was made, you could probably surf the old sears catalogs and publications online to narrow it down a bit 

Cheers,
Brad

edit: based on those pictures, it looks like its never been used!!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Looks practically brand new, told me it was kept stored in a garage. His neighbor moved and couldnt take it with them


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

It looks like the left side extension is missing, but otherwise I agree with the assessment that it looks unused.

$200 should find a buyer.

The owner's manual is here.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the imput so far, told friend to pass on that i was interested hope he doesnt find someone else to buy first.. sadly i cant go pick it up till after this coming wednesday


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That is in nice shape. Around here, it's not hard to find saws like this used in average condition for $100-$150 with steel wings, stock fence, and no wheels, but considering the condition, $200 isn't too bad IMO, though I don't think it's a steal. Things like cast iron wings, mobile base, router table, upgraded fence, etc., would make it a real nice buy at $200….do you suppose he'd take $175 from you if you want it? With aftermarket fence like the Delta T2 for $153 shipped, good alignment, and a decent blade, this could make a nice saw for someone.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have 4 of those table saws. Emmerson makes them. The fence clamp system changed. Yours is identical to the one I bought NEW in 1976. I bought mine without the extension or the stand. Mine came with 1hp motor. After using mine this many years I would certainly pay that much for it, it appears to be looked after (no rust).
(The reason I have 4 is : each one has different size motor, The last one is 3hp and I paid $250.(Included accessories, xtra extensions.)


----------



## Bart611 (Jun 6, 2012)

This looks identical to the saw I purchased in 1977. I still have it and it has stood up well for 35 years.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

+1 on knotscott's comments. adding a t-2 gets you something like this:










rock solid performer. $200 is a little rich (i cobbled mine together from 2 saws and several sources at a net cost of $145) for that saw with the stamped wings and OEM fence, but you're buying the condition and a made in the usa by emerson electric TS. good luck.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This saw is *newer* than my craftsman but there doesn't seem to be that much different.

In fact when I want an addition support for the rip fence I found out that replacement parts are no longer available. Mine has a cast iron top. One thing you have to watch, at least I do on mine, is that when tilting the blade the only stiffness is supplied by the sheet metal base. Adding MDF or actual metal to that side will help but also increase the weight!

About 12 years of use I installed turned pulleys and twist lock belt. That took a lot of the vibration *and* noise out of the drive system. I typically use Forrest blades and blade stiffner which also helped the overall performance.

I have three cast aluminum table extensions but I do not use them. I added a Benchdog cast iron nrouter table to it about 5 years ago and it fit like a glove!

In the time I have had it the only part I had to replace was the motor capacitor.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

well the guy hasnt gotten back with me or my buddy, so not sure whats up with it, hope i here form them soon. Seen one on Craigslist, in rougher shape, rusted top etc, but with cast wings, for 135 i may go for.


----------



## TwoBoredSaws (Nov 12, 2008)

I started out with one just like that one. Mine wasn't near the shape that one is in. Very good saws. It should sell just fine.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Justin,*

If you want the three aluminum table extensions PM me and we can negotiate a price fair to both of us, assuming you get this saw!

Like I said, I have had mine for, I estimate, that it is at least 30 years old. The only real wear it shows is on the top as the center is about. 008" lower than the front and back edges and all I can attribute that to is years of sliding wood across this area.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought the two wing version off craigslist a couple years back for $100, not in quite as nice of shape as that but close, fwiw.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Have one I [email protected] years ago. It really depends on your pocket book and how deep it is. It's either 1 or 1.5 hp. The more the better. Will probably require the delta t2 fence to incease acuracy or you will do a bunch of triple checks?

Not a saw for doing dado's on. trunion also binds up?

Needs a serpentine belt, underpowered for hardwood?

Lots of craftsman table saws on ebay.

Where do you live, and do you have a craigs list?


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

@ oldnovice if the guy ever gets back to me or i get ahold of one of the ones I have seen on Craigslist i may see if i can use those. Sadly looks like i wont be able to do much in the way of purchases till the end of the month, bills this round were a bit more than expected (as usual these days)

@doc ive seen a handful on craigslist in my area, though i live in out in the sticks. I look through the Cincinnati, Ohio, Lexington, KY, Huntington, WV and Eastern Kentucky sections cause im equidistant from the 3 citys, give or take 20 miles. Have asked a couple who have had their saws up about them, and don;t get much in the way of responses.

I would like to be able to do some Dado work, nothing massive, but my router can do most.

I am looking for a good saw i can depend on for accuracy, and strong enough to handle most jobs. I have been looking at the Porter-Cable one that some of reviewed on here that runs around 600, but i keep talking myself out of it, hoping i can find something just as good for a bit less.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I had an early-80's version of that saw for almost 25 years and sold it three years ago. In the early 90's, I did a total rebuild and tuneup (new fence, link belt, machined pullies, new height and tilt adjustment wheels, etc) I was marginal before I worked it over and was a real trooper afterward. It got me thru the first four years of my "retirement" cabinet and furniture making business.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Doc, it just takes a regular two pully belt, nothing serpentine at all. You know a serpentine belt is one that changes directions multiple times by the use of more than two pullies right?

Unless your taking a big bite with a full dado stack it has enough power to cut anything ive thrown at it. If your that worried about power on dado cuts a 6 inch dado stack will get you some torque back by having less of a lever effect on the saw.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is the way I set up for a 3/4" wide dado cut on my 113 Craftsman. I was making tongues for a breadboard edge.  I still had half a cutter buried in that wood "fence'. i run a twin belt motor on this old saw. Cut the wide dado with ease. And, I STILL had the original, factory fence to boot….


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

patcollins,

The belt is sold by Harbor Frieght. Looks like a snake? (serpentine) it is made of leather and it is linked together. Reduces vibration in saws like these.

I only have a single pulley on mine.

The throat plate is for a single blade only?

Will recheck. Have a wobble dado that I bought with it years ago. I don't take big cuts.

A Delta t2 can improve it and I could probably set up a double pulley system.

Not sure about length of arber (sp?) My cuts are best with thin kerf blade.

Comments appreciated.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

ah ok, a serpentine belt is what is in your car that you need a diagram to install. That is a link belt


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Pat,

My apologies,

It is called a link belt.

http://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html

Some discussion on this and use in craftsman saws to reduce vibration


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you know the size of the pullys?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, 2.5" with a keyway slot. Fits a 5/8" shaft. Make sure you can place two set screws in it. Sometimes just one will work itself back out. Nothing worse than a loose pulley, that is how they get "sloppy" fitting.


----------



## gawthrrw (Sep 13, 2011)

I had almost an identical saw. Fence is crap, and something to be aware of. If you use a dadoe blade you may be in for some issues. The arbor threads on mine were not the same circumfrence as the part were the blades rests. I could never get a flat cut with my dadoe blade. thats the biggest reason i got rid of it. I called craftsman to see if they could do anything about this issue and they just told me that there was an issue with them at that time but there was nothing they could do.. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

look my friend if it is this or a junky portercable for 600 dollars i am sure a good look on craigs list could find you a really nice unisaw or an old powermatic or a jet all of these would be a better choice if you are a serious woodworker. I know if you look hard you must be patient you will find a great saw for the price. I know of several guys who got unisaws for less than 600 dollars we are talking real cabinet saws.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Arbor on mine has no such "problem" and i run a dado set a lot.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Been working the job I make money at..lol. Haven't had time to go to shop and check, per the discussion. What I have become aware of is Sears has put the craftsman name on equipment that is made by different manufactures long before companies were sending specs to china.

I wish there had been an LJ's source to get information way back then. But I still have a craftsman commercial drill that works well except i broke the plastic handle on it. Everything else is metal. Tat's why I didn't buy a Delta way back when.

Re: Craigslist, it does happen even in remote areas like S.E. MN. Just missed a delta unisaw for the first 800 bucks!

The negative side is I have been looking for more than 6 months. Ebay as well. The best deals there have been local pick up only.

Have observed many LJ's using hybred saws ( worst of both worlds…lol) Also Rigid tools.

Some people have much more mechanical/technical understanding and they are able to fix the problems they find and rehab a tool?

If it gets down to money available vs. making a living with the tool, then people may depend on a service person? Have a professional woodworker associate who buys Jet tools, has a service contract, and makes/and sells furniture.

My future saw will be a 3 hp/5hp cabinet saw. Grrizly now has 6 months same as cash. Shipping costs are reasonable from them, and they have a service department that is knowledgeable, and generally able to solve my problems.

It will depend on if I have someone who wants a piece built for them?

Anycase..thanks for the sharing in Justin's thread.


----------

